# Draft of 2010 Fishing guidebook



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

We've just posted the near-final draft of the 2010 Utah Fishing guidebook at http://tr.im/FjQC. Please take a look and let me know if you have questions, or if you see anything that looks incorrect. We'll be posting the final draft to the Web at the beginning of December, and the printed copies will be available about a week after that.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks, Amy. Looks good, at first glimpse.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Fifty yellow perch state wide and no restrictions on any body of water at any time - I like it.

-*|*-


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Amy...PM sent.


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback, everyone. I've responded to your PM, Bears Butt.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Amy,

Page 14 under Live Fish and Crayfish has an unnecessary carriage return.

Other than that, it looks pretty good. Lots of rule changes!


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for the sharp eyes, Dodger. We'll get it fixed when the proof comes back from the printer.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The section that talks about bag and possession limits has a questionable statement in it.
The section that talks about having 3 cutthroat in possession states that if you eat one of the fish, you can fish again.
Would that not still put you at the possession limit?
I would think that it should read, eat 2 fish and then you can fish again.

This has been worded this way for several years, in the proclamation.
To me, this statement allows an angler to continue to fish, after possessing a bag limit.
Am I reading this wrong?
Thanks,
Grandpa D.


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

That's a very good question, Grandpa D, and it's actually one of the things that Bears Butt PM'd me about. I forwarded this concern to some of our law enforcement personnel on Friday, and they suggested that we add the following clarifying statement to the guidebook this year: "You may continue to fish while in possession of a full limit, but you must immediately release any additional fish you catch." 

So basically, after you reach your possession limit, you should just catch and release. We've all agreed that we need to rework the example in next year's guidebook. We can't make huge changes this year because the book is already at the printer. I hope that helps address your question. Thanks again for asking about it.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

A clarification on the ability to catch and release after obtaining a daily limit, would be good.
I have asked 2 different CO's about this and I got 2 different answers.
One said that once you have a limit, you must stop fishing.
The reason given was because you may catch a fish that you have hurt [deep hooked and bleeding] and it can't be released and swim away.
If you let it go and it just floats and dies, you are willfully wasting game.

The other Officer said the same thing that you are suggesting be changed in the proc.
You can catch and release after possessing a daily limit.
This can make sense where there are multiple species and when you have a limit of say trout, you can continue to fish for Perch.

This makes sense in places other than community ponds, where the daily limit is in the aggregate.
Here once you have a limit, there is nothing that you can fish for.
You are done for the day, unless you move to another place to fish that isn't a community pond.

Fishing regulations can sure be tough to define.
Thanks again,
Grandpa D.


----------

